# Góc thư giãn > Chuyện bên lề >  Nhờ các cụ thông não giúp - Vụ này đơn giản hay phức tạp nhỉ

## saudau

Số là hôm nay trong khi ngồi bấm đốt ngón tay (cho sạch mớ keo 502 dính trên đó), chợt nhớ tới một "*Cái công thức toán hình học*" này. Các cụ giải vây tiếp với



Đặt trường hợp bắn một viên đạn một khoảng cách A từ X đến Y. Thì trước khi đến Y, viên đạn phải thỏa điều kiện như sau:
1. Phải hoàn thành một đoạn đường 1/2A để tiếp tục một khoảng cách mới B=1/2A.
2. Muốn đi hết đoạn B thì phải đi hết khoảng cách 1/2B để tiếp tục một khoảng cách mới C=1/2B.
3. ......
     Cứ như vậy, viên đạn muốn đi hết quảng đường còn lại phải hoàn thành 1/2 quảng đường đó, cho dù rất nhỏ, nhỏ đến phần tỷ mét đi nữa thì nó cũng phải hoàn thành 1/2 đoạn đường trước. Mãi đến khi hết năng lượng thì viên sẽ rơi xuống đất.

     Cài thèn lập ra công thức này bị một viên đạn bắn chết mà tới giờ nó chưa hiểu tại sao nó chết tức tưởi nữa.

Hiz hiz hiz

----------

Gamo, nhatson

----------


## biết tuốt

thằng đó chết vì ngu hay dũng cảm bác  :Wink:   ? lấy thân làm bia thì chết cũng phải , công thức đơn giản quá nên chắc tay đó có đầu óc khá chủ quan -> chết là đúng   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

saudau

----------


## Gamo

Đang ngồi viết con laser controller, đọc trúng bài này của ông tẩu hỏa nhập ma luôn

----------

saudau

----------


## biết tuốt

bài này giống cái mớ  vd  về limit  ?? cha này đinh lói rì đây

----------


## lekimhung

Mời bác bỏ ra 10 phút đọc cái này để tối nay ngủ cho ngon, chứ lăm tăm coi chừng hại não.
https://vi.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nghịch_lý_Zeno

----------

Gamo, saudau

----------


## biết tuốt

> Đang ngồi viết con laser controller, đọc trúng bài này của ông tẩu hỏa nhập ma luôn


như vậy bác gà bị rơi trúng vòng lặp   :Big Grin:   viết lại thôi

----------


## saudau

> Mời bác bỏ ra 10 phút đọc cái này để tối nay ngủ cho ngon, chứ lăm tăm coi chừng hại não.
> https://vi.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nghịch_lý_Zeno


Cúm ơn Cụ lekimhung đã cho một cái Link rất hay. Mà nói thiệt, đọc nó một lát gần bại não luôn. Phải chi cái thèn thử viên đạn nó gặp cụ trước chắc nó có thể lên đây Cmt mấy phát rồi.

Vậy đây là một vấn đề có thể nói một cách "đơn giản" là "phức tạp"

----------


## itanium7000

Cái đó là lý do phát sinh khải niệm giới hạn trong toán học. Mở rộng ra và tham chiếu những thứ liên quan thì con người sử dụng toán học để mô tả vũ trụ, nó chỉ đúng ở một khía cạnh nào đấy chứ không đúng hoàn toàn theo bản chất của nó vốn có độc lập với tri thức hiểu biết của con người. Bởi con người nằm trong vũ trụ. Vũ trụ không thể mô tả nó và chúng ta nằm trong hệ vũ trụ thì càng không thể giải thích được nó.

----------


## ducduy9104

topic hack não nhau  :Big Grin:

----------


## MinhPT

Nào mời các bác hack não tiếp (cho vui thôi)

----------

Gamo

----------


## anhcos

> Cái đó là lý do phát sinh khải niệm giới hạn trong toán học. Mở rộng ra và tham chiếu những thứ liên quan thì con người sử dụng toán học để mô tả vũ trụ, nó chỉ đúng ở một khía cạnh nào đấy chứ không đúng hoàn toàn theo bản chất của nó vốn có độc lập với tri thức hiểu biết của con người. Bởi con người nằm trong vũ trụ. Vũ trụ không thể mô tả nó và chúng ta nằm trong hệ vũ trụ thì càng không thể giải thích được nó.


Theo quan điểm mới thì có nhiều vũ trụ nha bác, mỗi cái được tạo thành từ một tập các hằng số cơ sở.
Của chúng ta thì g=9.81, c~300000 ...  còn ở vũ trụ khác thì khác. Xem thêm chỗ này nha bác: http://tiasang.com.vn/-khoa-hoc-cong...luong-tu-10909

----------

saudau

----------


## huanpt

> thằng đó chết vì ngu hay dũng cảm bác   ? lấy thân làm bia thì chết cũng phải , công thức đơn giản quá nên chắc tay đó có đầu óc khá chủ quan -> chết là đúng



Thằng ấy mê toán, chết là quá đúng. Thật ra nó dùng toán chứng minh thì đúng hết, như bài toán chứng minh con rùa va con thỏ ai chạy nhanh hơn, toán học chứng minh con rùa nhanh hơn.

----------

biết tuốt, saudau

----------


## ntd1081

Các cụ tham khảo vụ này cho đỡ hại não

----------


## itanium7000

> Các cụ tham khảo vụ này cho đỡ hại não


Sai rồi nhé, nó bắt chứng minh *a* và *b* _song song_ với *nhau* mà sao lại chứng minh *a* _song song_ *b*?!.

----------

Luyến

----------


## biết tuốt

dạy toán mà không dẫn dắt người học từ  thực tế để thành phương trình thì người ta chả hiểu toán để làm gì và từ đâu ra , cái này giáo dục xưa e thấy vậy , trong toán mà không có quy luật vật lý ,hóa học .vv dễ  ngộ nhận 
hôm trước thằng cu hàng xóm học lớp 2 mới đố em , 1 +1 = mấy chú  , em mới trêu  nó 1+ 1 bằng 11  , cháu có 1 số 1 cháu thêm 1 số nữa bên cạnh thì thành 11 còn gì  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):    nó loanh quanh 1 lúc k thể nào bắt bẻ được tức quá đi về , đến chiều sang cũng k bắt bẻ được lý luận cùn của e  :Big Grin:  
nếu thằng bé ranh 1 chút nó sẽ lấy ví dụ là có 1 quả táo thêm 1 quả táo thì thành 2 
đằng này nó nhầm lẫn giữa ký hiệu "số 1 " và số đếm

----------


## Gamo

> Sai rồi nhé, nó bắt chứng minh *a* và *b* _song song_ với *nhau* mà sao lại chứng minh *a* _song song_ *b*?!.


nhau đầu tiên là tên đường thẳng, còn nhau cuối có nghĩa là song song nhau  :Wink:

----------

saudau

----------


## ducduy9104

> nhau đầu tiên là tên đường thẳng, còn nhau cuối có nghĩa là song song nhau


Toán VN chơi chữ trùm TG  :Big Grin:

----------


## Lenamhai

Cuối cùng là chú này sẽ không tính được bài toán vì 1/2 cuộc đòi còn lại đã cản đường của viên đạn kia=> viên đạn chẳng bao giờ đế đươc Y

----------


## itanium7000

> Theo quan điểm mới thì có nhiều vũ trụ nha bác, mỗi cái được tạo thành từ một tập các hằng số cơ sở.
> Của chúng ta thì g=9.81, c~300000 ...  còn ở vũ trụ khác thì khác. Xem thêm chỗ này nha bác: http://tiasang.com.vn/-khoa-hoc-cong...luong-tu-10909


Dạ, em đang nói là chúng ta ở trong vũ trụ thì không thể mô tả được nó đầy đủ đúng theo bản chất, dù ở vũ trụ nào cũng vậy. Một vũ trụ hay đa vũ trụ cũng thế mà bác, nhiều vũ trụ thì cũng nằm trong một cái gì đó  :Big Grin:

----------


## MinhPT

> Dạ, em đang nói là chúng ta ở trong vũ trụ thì không thể mô tả được nó đầy đủ đúng theo bản chất, dù ở vũ trụ nào cũng vậy. Một vũ trụ hay đa vũ trụ cũng thế mà bác, nhiều vũ trụ thì cũng nằm trong một cái gì đó


Đọc lại vẫn thấy ghê, hơn 20 năm trước mình thi môn cơ học lượng tử một cách vất vả mới qua. Chả hiểu bị nhồi nhét gì vào đầu. Vật lý thực tế như quĩ đạo viên đạn thì còn hiểu được
Bài của bác chủ hack não cho vui thôi

----------


## huanpt

Toán lớp 6 thì phải  :Smile:

----------

anhcos

----------

